# Hacer un inversor con un transformador de los inversores Trace



## ortega (Ene 12, 2009)

Saludos colegas electronicos.... les comento mi problema, en la empresa que trabajo usan los inversores Trace, entonces tengo muchos transformadores parados ahí, por que no le puedo usar uno para hacer un inversor casero, no he encontrado un instructivo que me expesifique como usar esos transformadores para ponerles cualquier tarjeta y asi poder hacer inversores caseros....

Entonces quiero ver si me pueden ayudar en eso, por que los transformadores que consigo para inversores caseros son en el secundario del transformador con toma centrar ( el cable del centro al positivo y los de los lados a la tarjeta de potencia), pero el Trace no es asi, solo tiene dos cables (van a la tarjeta de potencia y de ahí sale el positivo y el negativo). Entonces no se como hacer eso, gracias por su tiempo... y espero que me ayuden plisssssssssss jejejejejje


----------



## postor (Ene 14, 2009)

hola compañero lo que sucede es que esos transformadores son de tipo puente h , es decir que no usan centro , ademas de que solo tienen un tap(cable de salida) de carga asi que solo lo podras con un sistemas de puente h y el cargador debe de ser modulado, te recomiendo usar la tarjeta de potencia de fg electrica(inversores blaze) 27 de feb. esq 30 de marzo.  ellos tienen tarjetas de venta para esos transformadores.   Caulquier ayuda adicional me la pides lo que succede es que no me conecto frecuentemente,


----------



## ortega (Ene 14, 2009)

gracias por tu repuesta
 pero no se porque no me gustan las tarjetas de blazer, ahora estoy claro en que no tiene tap de carga y que se debe hacer a traves de moduladora, entonces en el puente h, es que quiero saber como es que debo sacar el positivo y el negativo por que como sabes solo tiene dos cables y los dos van hacia la tarjeta de potencia en los inversores trace......

gracias de nuevo por tu respuesta........


----------



## postor (Ene 15, 2009)

Mira pana es dificil el explicarte su funcionamiento por aqui, pero veremos.

Mira los inversores con centro switchean el neg de la bateria en los dos lados del transformador a la frecuencia que la ajustas pero defasados a 180 grados es decir cuando uno esta encenddido el otro esta apagado y viceversa estando el pos de la bateria fijo es decir que lo que haces es crear una señal alterna pero de un solo lado es por eso que se necesitan dos lados para poder crear los dos semiciclos,   ahora los de puente h  switchean los dos bornes de bateria pos y neg por eso van los dos a la tarjeta de potencia, para probocar los dos semiciclos, es algo asi, no podria explicarte por aqui eso seguro sera dificil entenderme pero pronto te mandare un tutorial que tengo sobre sistema de puente h solo dame unos dias o uno para buscarlo en mi compu.  Ademas no solo blaze vende esas tarjetas tambien las vende en otros sitios como suena electronica y eso.

Esperando que la información sea de bien...  Postor.


----------



## blackpic (Abr 19, 2009)

Amigo los transformadores de los trece son en puente H ya que solo poseen dos conectores... que te gustaria saber


----------



## ortega (May 6, 2009)

gracias blackpic por querer ayudarme

te voy a explicar lo que me sucede..... yo trabajo para una compañia distribuidora de los inversores trace.. entonces aqui tienen unos cuantos transformadores que no estan haciendo nada y quiero saber como puedo hace un inversor con estos ya que los inversores que se hacer son los de toma centrar y no me llega una idea de como realizarlos en puente H.......


----------



## blackpic (May 6, 2009)

Bueno amigo me gustaria saber a que voltaje son los transformadores ya que a si es mas facil ayudarte y especificarte las tarjetas a usar....
te comento que yo trabajo en una empresa que tambien elavoran inversores en nuestro pais y podria ponerte en contacto con ellos.... ya sabes has me saber a que voltaje son los transformador.... me refiero a el voltaje de bateria.........


----------



## ortega (May 6, 2009)

ok-------- los voltajes estan a 12 y 24 y la potencia de los transformadores son mayormente a 1.5k y 2.4k


----------



## joss44 (May 14, 2009)

ortega si te compras una targeta donde suena para equipos puente h puedes usar el transformador de trace son de mejor calidad que las targetas de blazer suena electronica en 25 de febrero  el telf. es8095964200 ellos tedan todo el material de apoyo para usar la targeta espero que te puedas usar esta información ok


----------



## ortega (May 14, 2009)

graciasss


----------

